# maltese centerpiece



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

while looking through some old photos I came across a center piece I made last fall to show my fondness of Maltese  I called it malt playing in leaves


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

very cute


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

that's clever  took me a moment to understand what you were talking about but..sure enough! there he is peering out at me!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Positively nifty ! S


----------

